# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  خبر خوش آپادانا برای دوستانی که در حال ساخت بازی آنلاین هستند.

## RaminShirzad

کافی است یک نسخه قابل بازی کردن را به همراه پاسخ این سه سوال ( چه کسی هستید؟، چه تجربه* قبلی دارید؟ و درحال ساخت چه بازی هستید؟) را به ایمیل: info@apadana-platform.ir ارسال کنید
تا بعد از بررسی یک تیم منتخب از همه یا بخشی از امکانات زیر بهرمند شود.
- فضای محل کار
- هزینه های تولید
- مشاور فنی 
- استفاده رایگان از خدمات آپادانا
- انتشار بازی
در ضمن درصورت نیاز امکان امضا قرارداد محرمانگی وجود خواهد داشت.
مهلت ارسال تا پایان روز *۵ اردیبهشت ماه می باشد.**

کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در Apadana-Platform.ir*

----------

